# Got an AP? Let's see it!



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my one and only. Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore "Themes" black dial...



















:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Few more pics...














































b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Kiwi rulezzzzz ;-)


----------



## TheBluePrince (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a tidy watch. I'm currently considering a Navy Theme's along with a Patek Aquanaut and a Blancpain Air Command as my first forray into real high end/decent watches...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> Kiwi rulezzzzz ;-)


Nah, mate. AP Rulz.... :-d :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

TheBluePrince said:


> That's a tidy watch. I'm currently considering a Navy Theme's along with a Patek Aquanaut and a Blancpain Air Command as my first forray into real high end/decent watches...


Cheers mate. :thanks

Some nice choices there! Good luck with your next high-end piece purchase. Be sure to post lots of pics here when you get it. :-!


----------



## TheBluePrince (Oct 22, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Cheers mate. :thanks
> 
> Some nice choices there! Good luck with your next high-end piece purchase. Be sure to post lots of pics here when you get it. :-!


Thanks, they're all great watches. I've not had a real luxury piece before, just Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Seiko, Tag and others of that level that i've constantly bought and sold. Want to make sure this is a keeper! :-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Nah, mate. AP Rulz.... :-d :-!


We just write the checks, not make the watches - right? ;-):-d


----------



## mdrums (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice watch for sure, but the pictures are art!:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

mdrums said:


> Nice watch for sure, but the pictures are art!:-!


:thanks























































:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Amine! Where are ya?? Need your pics here too! :-d :-!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey mate, thanks for inviting me here, didn't know there was a thread like this, here's what you asked for, hope you'll like my amateur work  :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Super sweet pics, mate! Love that Safari!  Cheers for posting. :-!


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Thought I'd join the fun with my just arrived Bumblebee...AP has always been an absolute favorite manufacturer, and I'm absolutely blown away by this model. Great combo of materials...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

tsaojam said:


> Thought I'd join the fun with my just arrived Bumblebee...AP has always been an absolute favorite manufacturer, and I'm absolutely blown away by this model. Great combo of materials...


  

Wow, tsaojam!! Huge congratulations to you! The Bumblebee is a bloody awesome looking AP. Totally killer ROO. I love everything about it. Great look, great weight and of course great feel on the wrist. I had the chance to check it out at a watch fair a little while back. I was most impressed with this new ROO...



















Anyway mate, wear yours in the best of health and enjoy it for many years to come. :-!


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Kiwi!!! It really is an amazing piece and I just really can't get over the wonderful combination of materials...

BTW, the great pics of your ROO finally pushed me to pull the trigger...although had to wait a bit for this one.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

tsaojam said:


> Thanks Kiwi!!! It really is an amazing piece and I just really can't get over the wonderful combination of materials...
> 
> BTW, the great pics of your ROO finally pushed me to pull the trigger...although had to wait a bit for this one.


Hey mate. I'm so pleased you liked my pics. Always glad to be the enabler here. :-d :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Couple of new pics....


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is one sweet chrono! Always loved the AP Royal Oak (Offshore) line, too ...


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful watches, beautiful photography. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksalous (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful! I've always wanted to get one and I hope that day is getting close.


----------



## WatchDragon (May 2, 2008)

Wow :-!


----------



## ThomasOlyphant (Nov 8, 2009)

My one and only


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

ThomasOlyphant said:


> My one and only


My favorite AP.:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed. :-!


----------



## ThomasOlyphant (Nov 8, 2009)

Andrés said:


> My favorite AP.:-!





kiwidj said:


> Very nice indeed. :-!


Thanks :-!


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I just recently tried on an AP ROO Safari and Volcano at an AD in Cincinatti. Absolutely beautiful pieces that I hope to acquire one day. It made we wonder why we don't have an AP forum here on WUS?:think: I apologize in advance if this has been discussed before or if any politically sensitive issues are at play here. Thanks.

BTW great watches you guys have there!:-!


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

SaiN said:


> Hi guys, I just recently tried on an AP ROO Safari and Volcano at an AD in Cincinatti. Absolutely beautiful pieces that I hope to acquire one day. It made we wonder why we don't have an AP forum here on WUS?:think: I apologize in advance if this has been discussed before or if any politically sensitive issues are at play here. Thanks.
> 
> BTW great watches you guys have there!:-!


 the high end forum was made for all high end brands including, AP, Patek, ALS, Breguet, Blancpain, VC, etc...


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

jobryan said:


> the high end forum was made for all high end brands including, AP, Patek, ALS, Breguet, Blancpain, VC, etc...


ok, thanks.|>


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

My first AP.


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad to finally join in!


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

The Safari is my favorite ROO. Great pics.


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Andrés said:


> The Safari is my favorite ROO. Great pics.


Thanks Andres, I love your magnificent collection as well:-!


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

My RO Rose Gold Auto 10 diamonds dial. ;-)

Really in love with her....:roll:


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

*I'll play... here is my Jumbo*














































And my former 15300:



















And some friends..


----------



## Jack65 (Jan 28, 2010)

SaiN said:


> Glad to finally join in!


Congrats Sain, on finally joining in. Please can you tell me how much you got the watch for..? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

My newest and my first ROO.


----------



## misterhopkins (Aug 8, 2010)

Can any of you AP owners PM me with some good authorized dealers and what type of discount I can expect on a new Royal Oak Offshore? Thanks.


----------



## edokusnadi (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Just thought I wish to share to same AP enthusiasts of my AP ROO Panda.
Looking fwd to talking with you guys....


----------



## edokusnadi (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi kiwidj,

Do you mind telling me where you got that AP Stand ?
Appreciate it


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Scribed to see if anyone owns anything but Royal Oaks.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Watermark said:


> Scribed to see if anyone owns anything but Royal Oaks.


so far no.


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

Watermark said:


> Scribed to see if anyone owns anything but Royal Oaks.


I'm a big fan of their Millenary line.


----------



## jforozco (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*

Here is mine. ROO Navy. I have modified the strap to a "Pride of Argentina" brown croc strap. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*


----------



## jforozco (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*



westlake said:


>


Nice, everyone posts one and westlake posts 3! jk, very nice. I love the Jumbo the most!
How's the ROO Diver? you like it better than the ROO chrono?


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*



jforozco said:


> Nice, everyone posts one and westlake posts 3! jk, very nice. I love the Jumbo the most!
> How's the ROO Diver? you like it better than the ROO chrono?


Yea, I know - too damn many watches. I have a confession to make - just last week traded-in the ROO Rubber Clad on another AP, which is on order (15400OR.OO.D002CR.01). For me the Rubber-Clad was a tad too large or it was too thick or I don't know - just didn't get wrist time. The diver and Royal Oak Steel wear smaller and, for me at least, are a bit less cumbersome. Not looking right now for another AP, but If I was to get another it would be the Royal Oak Leo Messi Chrono SE in steel (26325TS.OO.D005CR.01) or the Royal Oak Steel with white face (26320ST.OO.1220ST.02).


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Only RO's for me, don't care for any other AP. White dialed 15450 moved out but still have blue Jumbo and grey 14800 . . .


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

The grey RO looks very nice. Never seen one before.


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*



westlake said:


> Yea, I know - too damn many watches. I have a confession to make - just last week traded-in the ROO Rubber Clad on another AP, which is on order (15400OR.OO.D002CR.01). For me the Rubber-Clad was a tad too large or it was too thick or I don't know - just didn't get wrist time. The diver and Royal Oak Steel wear smaller and, for me at least, are a bit less cumbersome. Not looking right now for another AP, but If I was to get another it would be the Royal Oak Leo Messi Chrono SE in steel (26325TS.OO.D005CR.01) or the Royal Oak Steel with white face (26320ST.OO.1220ST.02).


I'm suprised you think the Diver wears smaller than the RC, both are 42mm and when I bought the Diver, I felt it wore a bit larger than the Chrono (I was comparing it to the 42mm blue themes ROO).- although I have to say I never tried the Diver before I bought it, but I was expecting it to wear like the Blue themes, but felt it looked a little larger.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

ilikebigbutts said:


> The grey RO looks very nice. Never seen one before.


Thx! It's a previous gen 14800 at a smallish 36 mm, which is why I dig it . . .


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*



Jim123 said:


> I'm surprised you think the Diver wears smaller than the RC, both are 42mm and when I bought the Diver, I felt it wore a bit larger than the Chrono (I was comparing it to the 42mm blue themes ROO).- although I have to say I never tried the Diver before I bought it, but I was expecting it to wear like the Blue themes, but felt it looked a little larger.


Not sure why, but chrono just didn't wear right on me. I guess wrist time is the final arbiter and it wasn't a watch I reached for on a regular basis.


----------



## jforozco (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*



westlake said:


> Yea, I know - too damn many watches. I have a confession to make - just last week traded-in the ROO Rubber Clad on another AP, which is on order (15400OR.OO.D002CR.01). For me the Rubber-Clad was a tad too large or it was too thick or I don't know - just didn't get wrist time. The diver and Royal Oak Steel wear smaller and, for me at least, are a bit less cumbersome. Not looking right now for another AP, but If I was to get another it would be the Royal Oak Leo Messi Chrono SE in steel (26325TS.OO.D005CR.01) or the Royal Oak Steel with white face (26320ST.OO.1220ST.02).


I think it was a good trade in. I have tried the ROO rubber clad and for some reason it just looks bigger than other ROO. The 15400OR.OO.D002CR.01 is just an elegant piece! very nice.

On the Messi, have you tried on the rose gold? It is my favorite, the dial is stunning. Off course the "non-tapisserie" dial is something different from other ROs and i think the contrast between the grey and the rose is a beauty. I have tried all three and that one is my favorite (I may be biased at this time because I have nothing but rose gold on my mind for my next piece).


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: I'll play... here is my Jumbo*









one of my faves.


----------

